# Einphasigen Motor an FU



## veritas (10 Dezember 2009)

Moin moin,

dumme Frage, aber kann man jeden einphasigen 230V Motor an nem
FU schmeissen und Regeln?


LG


----------



## Blockmove (10 Dezember 2009)

veritas schrieb:


> dumme Frage, aber kann man jeden einphasigen 230V Motor an nem
> FU schmeissen und Regeln?



Dumme Antwort:
Nein kann man nicht


----------



## veritas (10 Dezember 2009)

Unter welchen Bedingungen kann man das?
Dem FU müsste das doch egal sein?


----------



## c.wehn (10 Dezember 2009)

Wenn es ein FU für einen "einphasenmotor" ausgelegt ist sicherlich
ansonsten wird der FU sicher wegen ungleicher Phasenbelastung meckern


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (13 Dezember 2009)

Jeden nicht,nur richtige Drehstrommotore,also z.b. keine Bohrmaschinenmotoren (Universalmotor...)

Aber einen Kondesatormotor(Steinmetzschaltung) schon.
Natürlich muss der FU dafür geignet sein.

Ich hab es mal mit einem Danfoss 2800 gemacht. War als "Übergangslösung" gedacht.
Jeder meinte damals das wäre doch Blödsinn und würde nicht funktinieren 

Wie das mit funktionierenden "Überganslösungen" so ist,wurde natürlich eine Dauerlösung daraus......


----------



## Blockmove (13 Dezember 2009)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Aber einen Kondesatormotor(Steinmetzschaltung) schon.



Also sorry, aber einen Motor mit Steinmetzschaltung an einem FU zu betreiben ist eigentlich Quatsch.
Die Steinmetzschaltung wird verwendet um einen normalen Asynchronmotor (3-phasig) mit Hilfe eines Kondensators an einem einphasigen Netz zu betreiben. Wenn du einen gewöhnlichen Umrichter hast, brauchst du keine Steinmetzschaltung mehr. 

Ein Kondensatormotor ist etwas anderes. Im Gegensatz zum Drehstrom-Asynchronmotor besitzt der Kondensatormotor nur 2 Wicklungen. 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (13 Dezember 2009)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Also sorry, aber einen Motor mit Steinmetzschaltung an einem FU zu betreiben ist eigentlich Quatsch.
> Die Steinmetzschaltung wird verwendet um einen normalen Asynchronmotor (3-phasig) mit Hilfe eines Kondensators an einem einphasigen Netz zu betreiben betreiben. Wenn du einen gewöhnlichen Umrichter hast, brauchst du keine Steinmetzschaltung mehr.
> 
> Ein Kondensatormotor ist etwas anderes. Im Gegensatz zum Drehstrom-Asynchronmotor besitzt der Kondensatormotor nur 2 Wicklungen.
> ...


 
Ja.....hast recht. Trotzdem würde es mit beiden funktionieren,oder?
Natürlich wäre es Quatsch die Steinmetzschaltung zu belassen.......


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Dezember 2009)

bei der Steinmetzschaltung bin ich mir nicht so sicher, was die
Kondensatoren dazu sagen wenn sie aufeinmal so schnell getaktet
werden. Du bekommst ja aus den FU ja keinen reinen sinus.


----------



## Blockmove (13 Dezember 2009)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Ja.....hast recht. Trotzdem würde es mit beiden funktionieren,oder?



Also ich habs noch nie ausprobiert. Mit einem alten simplem U/f-Umrichter könnte es vielleicht ganz gut funktionieren. Wahrscheinlich musst du ziemlich viel Überwachungen ausschalten.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (13 Dezember 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> bei der Steinmetzschaltung bin ich mir nicht so sicher, was die
> Kondensatoren dazu sagen wenn sie aufeinmal so schnell getaktet
> werden. Du bekommst ja aus den FU ja keinen reinen sinus.


 
Also wie gesagt,bei uns laufen seit 1,5 Jahren zwei kleine Kondensatormotoren mit einem 2800er Danfoss.

Bis jetzt ohne Probleme.


----------



## online (14 Dezember 2009)

Einen Einphasenmotor müsstest du mit einem geeigneten Dimmer regeln können.


----------



## LONG JOHN MCT (14 Dezember 2009)

online schrieb:


> Einen Einphasenmotor müsstest du mit einem geeigneten Dimmer regeln können.




Mit nem Dimmer wird das nix ... mit nem Widerstandsdimmer soweiso nich  und mit nem elektronischen auch nicht weil er nicht die Frequenz ändert sondern einfach nur die Sinuskurve anschneidet also die Summe der Spannungskurve reduziert .... und das was der Motor nicht über die spannung machen kann macht er über den Strom ... sprich er verbrennt !

Anders da der Vorschlag mit nem FU dem 2500 von Danfoss und der Steinmetzschaltung das geht sehr gut an sich die dinger gabs auch mal mit einpahsigem ausgang aber selten ...

Falls du nen 2500 brauchst mail kurz an mich mit neueren FU`s könnts problematischer werden  da die nen bissl sensibler sind mit der Kapazitiven belastung am ausgang 

Grüße


----------



## online (15 Dezember 2009)

Es gibt doch von Maico diese Drehzahlregler, sehen aus wie ein Dimmer, die meinte ich.


----------



## Mr.Spok (15 Dezember 2009)

Also für Ventilatoren, etc. gibt es ja nun sogenannte Drehzahlsteller, das ist auch nix anderes als eine Phasenanschnittsteuerung. Den im Bild habe ich auch schon verbaut. Der Unterschied zu einem Glühlampendimmer wird sicherlich in der Elektronik liegen, des Weiteren startet bei diesen Steller der Motor immer mit max. Drehzahl und man kann dann herunter drehen.

mfG Jan


----------



## knabi (21 Dezember 2009)

Unser Werkstatt-Ständerbohrmaschine läuft seit Jahren problemlos an einem SIEMENS MICROMASTER 410 (das ist auch ein Kondensatormotor).

Gruß

Holger


----------



## thomass5 (21 Dezember 2009)

... hab letztens auch nen kleinen Motor mit Kondensator eines Lüfters an 1x 230V jetzt ohne Kondensator mit nem Micromaster auf 70Hz hochgeschraubt nach dem Prinzip Versuch macht klug. Läuft jetzt ca 2Monate fast täglich.
Thomas


----------



## Rosenhagen (28 Dezember 2009)

*Einphasiger Motor am FU*

Es gibt ihn!

Es gibt ihn, den Frequenzumrichter für einphasige Kondensatormotore.
Hersteller: Fa. Invertec, England,
Vertrieb:   Fa. Vacon, Fa. Pophof,

Lieferzeiten: Sehr bescheiden, kommt halt von der Insel. 

Funktion: Für Lüfter, Pumpen etc geeignet, läuft nach dem Einschalten kurz hoch bis zur Nenndrehzahl, regelt dann wie gewünscht über 0..10V oder
4-20A


----------



## peter-vt (26 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe das bereits mehrfach erfolgreich praktiziert. Sowohl an Kondensator-Motoren als auch an Spaltpolmotoren. Wichtig sind folgende Punkte:

Der FU muß normal 08/15 im U/f-Betrieb arbeiten. Also nix SVC oder so.
Der FU muß derart konfiguriert werden, dass der Fehler "Ausfall Motorphase" ignoriert wird.

Möglicherweise benötigtst Du eine relativ hohe Frequenz, damit der Motor erst mal gegen das Losbrechmoment anläuft (meist 20-25 Hz). Danach kannste ihn runterregeln.

Ausprobiert mit:
- KEB
- Hitachi SJ100/200
- Altivar 71

Bei dieser Betriebsart steht dann natürlich nicht die volle Umrichterleistung zur Verfügung.

Noch eine Anmerkung zur "Drehzahlregelung/Steuerung": Diese "Dimmer" von Maico & Co. für Ventilatoren arbeiten über Phasenan- oder Abschnittsteuerung und regeln dadurch den Effektivwert der Spannung. Asynchronmotore haben aber ein festes Verhältnis zwischen Drehzahl und Drehfeldfrequenz. Das einzige was du mit dem Maico-Dimmer verstellst ist der Motorschlupf. Dein Lüftermotor mag mit Lüfterrad vielleiht langsam drehen, aber wenn du das Lüfterrad wegnimmst, also im unbelastete Zustand, würde er mit Nenndrehzahl drehen.

Eine echte (von der Last unabhängige) Drehzahlsteuerung geht nur über FU.

Gute Nacht
Peter


----------



## Lausiefer (17 Februar 2010)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde,

ich bin ganz neu hier und hätte gleich mal ein Problem...
Ich bin leider kein Experte auf dem Gebiet, nein, ich bin noch nicht mal ein Laie! 
Ich hoffe trotzdem dass ihr mir vielleicht weiterhelfen könnt. Nun aber zu meinem Problem.
Ich habe einen einphasigen Motor den ich gerne für eine kleine Drehbank verwenden möchte. Daher möchte ich die Drehzahl des Motors natürlich gerne anpassen können und wollte diesen daher mit einem Frequenzumwandler ausrüsten. Da ich mich auf diesem Markt überhaupt nicht auskenne wollte ich mal fragen ob mir von euch jemand etwas empfehlen kann. Es sollte wenn möglich keine Schaltschranklösung sein, vielleicht was kleines, schnuckeliges was man neben die Drehbank bauen kann...
Anbei gebe ich euch mal die Kenndaten des Motors:

250 W
220 V
50 Hz
2.04 A
1400 RPM
INSUL. E ???
8 F
IP44
Rating S1

Wenn es euch hilft kann ich auch noch ein Bild von Motor und Verkablung machen.
Es wäre absolut klasse wenn mir von euch jemand einen Tipp geben könnte.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße

Peter


----------



## Proxy (17 Februar 2010)

Vielleicht ist das einer für dich relativ günstig und IP65 
Umrichter


----------



## peter-vt (17 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

eigentlich steht bereits alles wissenswerte in den Beiträgen vor deiner Frage. Ich kann dir KEB empfehlen (sind aber für Schrankeinbau IP44 oder so). Ich fahre meine Drehbank (allerdings mit Drehstrommotor) mit einem Hitachi SJ 200. Der ist von der Art so ähnlich wie der hier im vorigen Beitrag vorgestellte.

Denke an den Start: Mit einer Drehfeldfrequenz von 10 Hz wird deine Maschine nicht anfahren. Je nach Lastmoment wirst Du u.U. bis auf fast Nennfrequenz (50 Hz) hochregeln müsen, damit er erstmal dreht. Danach kannst Du ihn dann runterregeln.
Mögliche Abhilfe: Quadratische U/f-Kennlinie (manchmal auch Boost bezeichnet) schön stramm einstellen.
Kehrseite der Medaille: Erwärmung des Motors. Goldene Regel: Motoren die über Frequenzumrichter längere Zeit mit niedrigen Drehzahlen laufen, müssen fremdbelüftet werden, sonst brennen sie durch. Am besten ist eine Überwachung über PTCs die in die Statorwicklung mit integriert sind.

Wenn dein Motor Isolierklasse E hat, sollte es keine Probleme geben. Bei Klasse B besteht die Gefahr, dass die Isolierung der Wicklung unter der hohen Zwischenkreisspannung auf Dauer leidet. Bei älteren (sehr alten) Motoren empfiehlt sich eine Motordrossel, dann erwärmt sich der Motor auch nicht so stark.

Ich hoffe, das hilft ein bisschen weiter.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Gaida (28 Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

die Kondensatoren muss man natürlich weglassen, die sind ja eigentlich nur für die Phasenverschiebung (also fürs Drehfeld dar), ich hab es mal gestestet mit einem kleinen Trommelmotor mit zwei Wicklungen (gleicher Größe) und einem FU mit 230V L gegen L , hat funktioniert... hab es dann aber nicht weiter verfolgt...


----------



## LONG JOHN MCT (4 Juli 2011)

Ist zwar schon ne weile her, aber ich hab jetzt nen Lieferanten für einphasige FUs gefunden... 

Nur mal so am Rande bemerkt


----------



## bimbo (14 Juli 2011)

LONG JOHN MCT schrieb:


> Ist zwar schon ne weile her, aber ich hab jetzt nen Lieferanten für einphasige FUs gefunden...
> 
> Nur mal so am Rande bemerkt


 
Finde ich aber echt nett, dass Du den Hersteller auch nennst!


----------



## Gucky_av (1 August 2011)

Hallo,
mich würde auch sehr stark der Lieferant interessieren


----------



## doctorVLT (20 September 2011)

*kenn ich auch einige*

Einphasige FU´s gibt wenige gute. Meist 3 x 400V.

Einphasig kenn ich SEW Movitrac, Siemens Micromaster usw.

Aber auch von Danfoss gibts den VLT 2800 seit Jahren oder den VLT Micro FC 51

Klar empfehle ich einen der beiden VLT´s


----------



## MSB (20 September 2011)

@doctorVLT
Und wieviele Universalmotore/Kondensatormotore hast du schon erfolgreich an den von dir genannten FU betrieben?
Mit welchem Erfolg und unter welchen Bedingungen?
Betriebssicher?


----------

